# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Australia or Around the World?

## Deal

I am planning to surprise the wife on her 50th B-Day in November/December.  Have come up with 2 alternatives and would appreciate some input from all of the seasoned travellers out there that access this board.Choice 1 =  3 week trip to Australia;Choice 2 =  5 to 6 week trip right around the world which would include 2-3 weeks in Australia.Reasons underlying consideration of Choice 2 =  Since Australia is literally 1/2of the way around the world why go 1/2 the way and then come back to Canada when you could just keep going all the way around the world.  Also, if I was to decide on choice 2, what itinerary would you recommend, apart from a stop in Australia - the restrictions on the "Star Alliance Around the world fare" are a maximim of 26,000 miles and 5 stops.Any recommendations or input would be very much appreciated!

----------


## Marry

Australia is a natural wonderland of attractive beaches, crystal blue waters, amazing antique rock formations and perfect rainforests. Below are the best places of Australia where you can enjoy your vacation:
•	Fraser Islan
•	Daintree Rain Forest and Cape Tribulation
•	Kakadu National Park
•	Uluru
•	Tasmania
•	Sydney
These places are very popular and good for vacations.

----------


## prajaptiradhe

hi..........

I am planning to Auatralia so can anybody suggest where should i go.


 fast animal

----------


## KateMay

I th9ink that 6 weeks for traveling around the world is way to little time. There's too many beautiful places to see. First just try Aurstralia and then another country or continent.

----------


## davidsmith36

I am wanting to astound the spouse on her 50th B-Day in November/December. Have thought of 2 choices and would value some contribution from the greater part of the prepared voyagers out there that get to this board.Choice 1 = 3 week excursion to Australia;Choice 2 = 5 to 6 week trip right far and wide which would incorporate 2-3 weeks in Australia.Reasons fundamental thought of Choice 2 = Since Australia is truly 1/2of the route the world over why go 1/2 the way and after that return to Canada when you could simply continue going the distance far and wide. Additionally, if I somehow managed to settle on decision 2, what schedule would you prescribe, aside from a stop in Australia - the limitations on the "Star Alliance Around the world admission" are a maximim of 26,000 miles and 5 stops.

----------


## Deal

I am planning to surprise the wife on her 50th B-Day in November/December.  Have come up with 2 alternatives and would appreciate some input from all of the seasoned travellers out there that access this board.Choice 1 =  3 week trip to Australia;Choice 2 =  5 to 6 week trip right around the world which would include 2-3 weeks in Australia.Reasons underlying consideration of Choice 2 =  Since Australia is literally 1/2of the way around the world why go 1/2 the way and then come back to Canada when you could just keep going all the way around the world.  Also, if I was to decide on choice 2, what itinerary would you recommend, apart from a stop in Australia - the restrictions on the "Star Alliance Around the world fare" are a maximim of 26,000 miles and 5 stops.Any recommendations or input would be very much appreciated!

----------


## Marry

Australia is a natural wonderland of attractive beaches, crystal blue waters, amazing antique rock formations and perfect rainforests. Below are the best places of Australia where you can enjoy your vacation:
•	Fraser Islan
•	Daintree Rain Forest and Cape Tribulation
•	Kakadu National Park
•	Uluru
•	Tasmania
•	Sydney
These places are very popular and good for vacations.

----------


## prajaptiradhe

hi..........

I am planning to Auatralia so can anybody suggest where should i go.


 fast animal

----------


## KateMay

I th9ink that 6 weeks for traveling around the world is way to little time. There's too many beautiful places to see. First just try Aurstralia and then another country or continent.

----------


## davidsmith36

I am wanting to astound the spouse on her 50th B-Day in November/December. Have thought of 2 choices and would value some contribution from the greater part of the prepared voyagers out there that get to this board.Choice 1 = 3 week excursion to Australia;Choice 2 = 5 to 6 week trip right far and wide which would incorporate 2-3 weeks in Australia.Reasons fundamental thought of Choice 2 = Since Australia is truly 1/2of the route the world over why go 1/2 the way and after that return to Canada when you could simply continue going the distance far and wide. Additionally, if I somehow managed to settle on decision 2, what schedule would you prescribe, aside from a stop in Australia - the limitations on the "Star Alliance Around the world admission" are a maximim of 26,000 miles and 5 stops.

----------

